
Elon Musk shares the first progress of the Boring Company - artsandsci
http://mashable.com/2017/05/12/elon-musk-boring-kickoff/?utm_campaign=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial#9QqMdxDVAaq0
======
uptown
Who owns the land he's boring under?

